# Glass bottle with bubbles throughout?



## Mjbottle (May 23, 2020)

I have what i believe to be an old sauce bottle, it is fairly crude with bubbles all throughout the glass in the base,the middle,up the neck and even in the lip. It also has a small circular mark on the base that i cant tell if it is a fire pished pontil scar or a suction scar from a machine.my concern is: is this an authentic bottle? Is this some kind of decorative bubble glass? Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## planeguy2 (May 23, 2020)

I am guessing that the bubbles were used for an cool look. I never seen a bottle like that.


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 23, 2020)

*Looks like a common pepper sauce bottle with an uncommon number of imperfections (bubbles).  Such single-use utility bottles never have the extra production step of fire-polishing a pontil scar.

Here's an example of the phenomenon, a common case gin loaded with air bubbles.



*


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 23, 2020)

It's a nice sauce bottle!  Definitely a lot more bubbles in it than those usually have, it's authentic and just means that it was made a bit more crudely than usual.


----------



## bottlecrazy (May 23, 2020)

Agree.  Nice antique sauce bottle.  The lip makes it look like it could be foreign (English?)


----------



## Mjbottle (May 23, 2020)

Wow! Thanks for the great info and thanks to those who took the time to reply, everytime i researched something about a bottle it led me back to this site which is why i signed up.im looking foreward to learning more in the future.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 23, 2020)

bottlecrazy said:


> Agree.  Nice antique sauce bottle.  The lip makes it look like it could be foreign (English?)


I agree on that, every sauce bottle I've seen with that top has been British.  Doesn't mean there weren't any made elsewhere but I'd definitely say most likely British.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> Wow! Thanks for the great info and thanks to those who took the time to reply, everytime i researched something about a bottle it led me back to this site which is why i signed up.im looking foreward to learning more in the future.


You are definitly in the right place.


----------



## willong (May 27, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> Wow! Thanks for the great info and thanks to those who took the time to reply, everytime i researched something about a bottle it led me back to this site which is why i signed up.im looking foreward to learning more in the future.


That's a big part of the fun!


----------

